# 1971 ariens sno thro 7 problem



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

Good evening all!
I acquired a 71 sno thro 7 from a neighbor that is in good running order. I am not terribly sure on how the clutches operate for the tractor and auger. Both worked earlier today, and I put it on a truck and moved it, and the auger wont work. The lever doesn't seem to move anything. Anyone have ideaS?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Pretty late on that side of the pond, might have to wait until morning for someone more familiar to chime in... All I can think is something must have come loose/fallen out in transport?

This manual covers your machine, might provide some clues in the meantime anyhow. Hope it helps.

Edit: Oops here's the correct one:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/stoi-71.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pull the belt cover and see if the belt came off the pulleys, belt broke or the handle isn't connected to the idler that tensions the best to engage the auger.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Also note if the engine has a single shaft with 2 belts or has 2 shafts with a single belt......typically there is a cable that runs from either handle to tension the belt against the pulley


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

colsanders said:


> Good evening all!
> I am not terribly sure on how the clutches operate for the tractor and auger.


Two levers on the side:










the larger one on the left is the "tractor clutch", it turns the transmission (power to the wheels) on and off. (also called the "engine clutch" in some manuals)

the smaller one on the right is the "Sno-thro clutch", it turns the augers on and off. (also called the "thrower clutch" in some manuals..Ariens tweaked the names over time)
They can be used in three positions:

*1.) In this position:*








both are off..
if the engine is running, the augers will not be turning, and the wheels wont turn..(even if you put it in gear)
Thats the "neutral" position, and the position the machine is usually left in when parked..i call it the "down and out" position, and I check for "down and out" when I start the engine. "down" because the larger lever is down, and "out" when the snowblower is facing out the garage door, ready for action, and the smaller auger lever is pointing "out" the door.

*2.) In this position:*








The opposite of position 1, both are "on"..wheels turning under power, *and* the augers spinning..the normal position when using the machine to blow snow. you engage the auger lever first, then the larger tractor clutch..the machine still wont move as long as the ""shift control lever" on the handlebar is in neutral.


*3.) In this position:*








the transmission is "on" but the augers are turned off.
This position can be used to wheel the machine around, engine running, wheels turning under power, but *without* the augers spinning.

To use the machine, check that both are "off"









As you stand at the machine, in "operator position", your right hand is at the "shift control lever", make sure that is in Neutral. 










start the engine..
Once the engine is running, turn the smaller "Sno-thro clutch" lever "in"..then move the tractor clutch "up"..the augers will start spinning, but the machine still wont move forward, because its in neutral.

On the left handlebar, squeeze the "clutch operating handle"..while its squeezed, move the machine into gear..you can start out in any speed. Let go of the "clutch operating handle" on the left handlebar, and you are off! machine is moving, augers are spinning, ready to throw snow..

On the 1960 to 1972 Ariens machines, the machine will run *without* the operator holding in the lever! if you let go of the handlebars completely, the machine will continue to happily scurry along all by itself..pressing in the lever on the left handlebar makes it stop, letting go makes it run..This was an obvious safety issue! so it was reversed starting in 1973, then you had to manually hold it down to make it run...On the older machines that will move by themselves, just be smart about it..never step in the front of the machine when the engine is running, and never use the snowblower if any other people, children, or pets are outside in the area..(that goes for any snowblower or mower of course)

1971 Owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/stoi-71.pdf

10,000 series parts and service manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/prm-10000.pdf 

Scot


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

Scot, Thank you for the information! I checked it out after work today. I took the belt cover off. When I fired it up, turned the auger lever, it didn't seem to do anything. It doesn't engage the auger. It turns, and seems to lock into the "on" position, but doesnt turn the arm that its supposed to?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

did you happen to engage the blower attachment with the belt engaged ? i.e.....you had power to the wheels ? sounds like you have to remove the bucket and have a look .


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

colsanders said:


> Scot, Thank you for the information! I checked it out after work today. I took the belt cover off. When I fired it up, turned the auger lever, it didn't seem to do anything. It doesn't engage the auger. It turns, and seems to lock into the "on" position, but doesnt turn the arm that its supposed to?


did you engage the auger lever *and* engage the tractor lever as well? both need to be "on"..both should be in this position for regular operation:










Scot


----------



## colsanders (Nov 30, 2012)

I figured it out. The piece that engages the pulley to the auger stuck when i had turned it off last. I sprayed some blaster on it, and a couple minutes later it was free and operational again!

Two more concerns: The throttle does not stay in place, i'm wondering if it needs a new govenor spring. Second, I can get it to go into all gears forward, but I cant seem to get it into reverse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I would check the bolt that holds the clutch rod at the ball joint. Outside the rear portion of tractor body on the left. You'll see it. Mine got a bit loose a couple of years ago and it caused a problem for me with neutral and reverse.


----------

